# Power Draw Bar



## 8ntsane (May 21, 2013)

This is just a butterfly air gun that I rigged up a few years back. The control is mounted on the LH side of the mill head, The short stroke air cyl engages the socket,and helps drive the draw bar down to release the collet. Biolt when I hurt my shoulder, and the wife was not impressed being a human collet changer.

Pics are out 90 degrees again, just tilt your head left, lol


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 22, 2013)

Nice, I like it.  Would you mind a little more detail on the control unit and it's construction?  My control was giving me fits (have it under control now) and I wouldn't mind considering a replacement for it.

Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## 8ntsane (May 22, 2013)

Ron

This one is just a cheap butterfly air tool. The end of the air tool was removed, and remotely relocated down to the side of the mill head. I mounted it to the plate with the gasket to seal it off, and on the back side of that plate that you don't see was tapped for the fittings. You can see the plastic lines running up to the air tool.

The air tool itself mounts to that upper plate, it has fittings tapped on the plate. So long story short, just remove the end of the air tool, and relocate it. I had hurt my shoulder back then, and didn't want any reaching up. This is why it got relocated.

That little lever you see in the bottom pic worked out well. Push forward to draw the collet up, down and the collet is out. AS you can see, I didn't do anything fancy here, just what I had to do to get back to work. You,ll notice the upper mounts were just sawed off in the band saw, without any profiling. I was going to make it look pretty some day, or intended too. But never got around to it.


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 22, 2013)

I have a set of plans I could send you


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 22, 2013)

8ntsane said:


> Ron
> 
> This one is just a cheap butterfly air tool. The end of the air tool was removed, and remotely relocated down to the side of the mill head. I mounted it to the plate with the gasket to seal it off, and on the back side of that plate that you don't see was tapped for the fittings. You can see the plastic lines running up to the air tool.
> 
> ...



Nice, simple solution.  I like it.  I don't think I could have talked my wife into working the draw bar when my back was out either.

Thanks.



Charley Davidson said:


> I have a set of plans I could send you



I'd be interested in the drawing.   It can even move to the top of my ever growing list of "stuff I need to make" if it looks like it'll clear up some issues.  Need me to PM you my e-mail?

Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 22, 2013)

ScrapMetal said:


> Nice, simple solution.  I like it.  I don't think I could have talked my wife into working the draw bar when my back was out either.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


yes
(


----------



## 8ntsane (May 23, 2013)

Ron
Take a look over on Bob Warfeilds site. I found everything needed to convert mine from his site.
If I recall, you have the control valve leaking? Those are available cheap from many sources. They can be had 
with push buttons, or joy stick type control. Ive got a few of them sitting in my tool box.

If you have a standard step pulley head, take a look at this vid 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf8bHPYl6eY For the Bridgeport, I don't think a more simple butterfly air gun setup could be done. Just mount the complete air gun. Im making a copy of this one for the BP.
The Induma mill I have, the design was from Bobs site. But not near as simple.

To get a control valve should not be hard to get. You will probably have to settle with something that looks totally different from your original, but would serve the same purpose.


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 23, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> yes
> (



PM sent.  Thanks!



8ntsane said:


> Ron
> Take a look over on Bob Warfeilds site. I found everything needed to convert mine from his site.
> If I recall, you have the control valve leaking? Those are available cheap from many sources. They can be had
> with push buttons, or joy stick type control. Ive got a few of them sitting in my tool box.
> ...



I think that once I get a couple of issues ironed out with the head things will be pretty much okay.  I will still look at replacing the contol valve (I don't worry to much about aesthetics as I put "function" way ahead of "form".) as I find the time to do it, or am forced to if it continues to tick me off. :biggrin:  I'll check out Warfeilds site to get more info on it.  Thanks.

-Ron


----------

